# Newly pet clothes supply!!



## sandyhappy (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, Here we pet family release newly Christmas Dog Suit which is hot sold. Hope you'll not miss it. please feel free to contact Sandy if you are interested in our products. E-MAIL/MSN: [email protected] TEL: +86-20-86375834/22241826


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you got a any to fit a couple of weimaraners


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

What about a springer and a lab:blushing:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I might buy a couple for my mum's Rottie and my brother's SBT.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

haha great mental image of a rotty in pj's !! :001_tt2:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Well actually we are off to a fancy dress soon!!! could maybe sneek my two in un noticed!
Do you reckon you could do a tart and a vicer outfit please for two weimys!

Sorry! not meaning to be rude!! just have strange visions ATM of all the PF dogs in fancy dress!
lol
DT


----------



## davlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello

Nice . Thanks for haring this informative information. I had check your link. Thia is very interesting site. 

Thanks
Have a nice time a head


----------

